# Chiclid Tank



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Here are a few pics of my friend's 90 gallon that I set up. I don't know alot about chiclids as I have never owned them but he wanted an all-rock tank.

View attachment 52052


View attachment 52053


View attachment 52054


View attachment 52055


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

looks nice, are those rocks stacked like that? or is it a molded decoration?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Looks kinda manmade. I guess I like the random placement look. I like to stand in the kitchen and heave boulders at my tank and just let them stay where they fall. Its more random that way. If you like I can come over and do this approach for you.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks Cool


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice design


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

traumatic said:


> looks nice, are those rocks stacked like that? or is it a molded decoration?
> [snapback]924186[/snapback]​


The rocks are stacked. I aquascaped the tank when it was empty and pressed down after each layer to make sure it would not collapse. My friend wanted holes for the chichlids to swim through (and they do!) so thats the reason for the setup.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

nice looking tank. great job


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I like the stacked rocks a lot, the white/orange ones not so much though.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice! looks very bright


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice rock stacking ..


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i wuold replace those white/orange rosck with darker natural rosck...i think that would look better!!!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

The rock formation is super sweet but I don't care for the white gravel. Excelent job!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great job :nod: i like that look.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> i wuold replace those white/orange rosck with darker natural rosck...i think that would look better!!!!
> [snapback]994517[/snapback]​


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Looks very good, but i'd replace the orange stone for the same stone as the stacked ones. would look 100% more natural imho :nod:


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> Looks very good, but i'd replace the orange stone for the same stone as the stacked ones. would look 100% more natural imho :nod:
> [snapback]996534[/snapback]​










I agree loose the orange rocks the tank looks great


----------

